

Bitstamp, give me access to my money - arasmussen
http://rasmuzen.com/bitstamp

======
dmk23

      I’m writing about this because yesterday I was a firm believer that Bitstamp is
      a company that is responsible for the power it has as the biggest bitcoin exchange,
      and I’d like to set them back on track.
    

Why exactly did you expect that?

None of these BTC exchanges are obligated/compelled/forced to do anything for
any of their clients. Bitcoin is no different from any other payment method in
the sense that you still have to go through some middlemen who always have to
balance customer service with preventing fraud - real or imagined...

------
woah
He's the one who stored his coins on an exchange. What does he expect?

------
jc123
You probably also posted on bitcointalk? Good luck

------
platinumdragon
Also, your website is unreadable on mobile due to that damn sidebar.

